# But which Union to pick???



## saudade101 (Nov 5, 2009)

I've really appreciated all the help everyone has given me so far, it's been a real help. Upon further delving into the forum, I've found that Union binding are being recommended EVERWHERE and by EVERYONE!!! So I did some more research, and low and behold, they seem to be rated as one of the most reliable bindings around. But just last night I came across some Union Force DLX Vipers, and I can't seem to find any info on the differences between them and the regular Union Forces? 

Can anyone shed any light on this,or does anyone own a set?


----------



## sumo28 (Nov 4, 2009)

They are from 08/09 I think. Supposed to be upgraded version of Forces.

Union Force DLX
01 STAGE II BASE- CARBON-INjECTED DUPONT™ ZYTEL® ST 
02 MULTIZONE DUPONT™ ZYTEL® ST HIGHBACk 
03 INjECTED EVA BUSHINGS 
04 EXTRUDED ANODIZED ALUMINUM HEELCUP 
05 QUICk-ADjUST FORWARD LEAN 
06 DIRECT CONNECT STRAP SYSTEM 
07 3D MULTI-LAYER AUTOFIT STRAP CORE 
08 PREMIUM LEATHER STRAPS 
09 TOOL-FREE SIZE ADjUSTMENT 
10 MAGNESIUM BUCkLES TITANIUM CAGE 
11 UNIVERSAL DISkS 

Union Force 2010
- Stage II Base-Dupont Zytel ST
- Multizone Dupont Zytel St Highback
- Injected EVA Bushings
- Extruded, Anodized Aluminum Heelcup
- Quick Adjust forward Lean
- Direct Connect Strap system
- 3D Multi-Layer Strap core
- PU Leather Straps
- Tool Free Size Adjustment
- Magnesium Buckles + Aluminum Cage
- Grade 8.8 Hardware
- Toe Cup Design


----------



## saudade101 (Nov 5, 2009)

yeah, I did the side-to-side comparison and they seem identical. I've found a DLX for roughly the same price as the normal Forces, was wondering whether one stood out from the other


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

Fuck forces get 390s


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

technine42 said:


> Fuck forces get 390s


Shouldn't you be in line waiting for your 2010 Technine softgoods instead of giving useless technical advice with no information to back it up? So gangsta.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I think the DLX were supposed to have premium leather on the straps or something. 

Basically a way for Union to make more money for pretty much nothing. 

Since they're the same price, if you like the way the Vipers look go for 'em. 

I love Union :thumbsup:


----------



## Thadwood (Dec 13, 2008)

jimster716 said:


> Shouldn't you be in line waiting for your 2010 Technine softgoods instead of giving useless technical advice with no information to back it up? So gangsta.


Beat me to it :laugh:.

One of the reason I like Forces is you can replace any part of it here UNION PARTS WHITE if for whatever reason Union's not down with sending a replacement part. From what I hear the folks at customer service are pretty chill about replacing parts though.


----------



## Mountainmenace (Sep 27, 2009)

i like the forces . just my 2 cents 

THE JIB CRIB - THE WORLD'S BEST INDOOR SNOWBOARD RACK - Home


----------



## supercollider (Feb 2, 2009)

The Force DlX's also have a carbon infused baseplate vs. Glass infused on regular forces. Makes 'em a little stiffer, not really sure if I'd be able to tell the difference. 
I have older force DLX, and just rode a pair of regular forces yesterday. Granted I haven't been on my dlx's since last year, but I couldn't really tell a difference. They just felt great.


----------



## sumo28 (Nov 4, 2009)

the Force DLX's in viper are also mad cheap right now at the c3 site.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

The biggest difference is the straps...I believe the upgrade the straps to the one's on the Data and as somone else noted stiffen/lighten the chassis with CF instead of FG. Nothing significant outside of appearance though really...


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

sumo28 said:


> the Force DLX's in viper are also mad cheap right now at the c3 site.


I know, but they wont ship to Canada  
sucks cos I want to buy them.


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

Cyberdyne said:


> I know, but they wont ship to Canada
> sucks cos I want to buy them.


send it to someone in the US and get them to send it as a gift to you.


----------



## saudade101 (Nov 5, 2009)

hey guys, thanks heaps to everyone who chipped in here, I really appreciated the help. I feel a lot more knowledgable about the Unions now, and have ended up going with the regular 09/10 Forces. They seem to really pride themselves on customer service and satisfaction. They've got great "get to know your Union binding" clips on Youtube which were really interesting and loaded with info. I know I'm going to be stoked with my buy, can't wait to see them on the board, then finally ride in February!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

Cyberdyne said:


> I know, but they wont ship to Canada
> sucks cos I want to buy them.


you could always use a parcel forwarding co that could send you the stuff to canada. there are several out there; I have used a co cld Shipito. I bought a pair of gore-tex ski pants and had shipito forward it to me..i felt they were pretty cheap.


----------

